# Do millenial groups at night usually not talk to you?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
Older people tend to be more chatty.
People by themselves tend to be more chatty.

The least chatty people: Night time, groups, young. IME.

They will get into your car, make a perfunctory introduction, then bury themselves in their phones, occasionally talking to each other about "likes", or "hey did you see ____ on instagram"? Of course never a tip.

In the rearview, all I see is faces illuminated by their phones.

These are the most draining trips.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

1st day in 2015 drove till 7:30pm got my first xl request 7 of em, even though only room for 6, all took a water, no tip, 2 mile ride

Haven't drove past 5pm since unless it's a scheduled off app regular

Pretty much learned everything first day it's like touching a hot stove once is all it takes for me, haven't picked up at a Walmart, mall, bar, church, restaurant, club, school, rail station, bus stop, store... since back then only strategy you needed was stage at a hotel 30+ miles from airport ignore everything that wasn't one or said 3+ minutes away, they'd time you out but trips were plentiful so a few minutes you'd be back online, used to know every hotel worth picking up by address as they used to show it

Took a seat out & work early morning shift less than 3 times a year do I get 6 people and I just cancel those, 6+ never going to airport

Some talk some don't have had couples & entire families all buried in their phones not utter more than a few words & most trips about 40 minutes & others chat it up the whole time


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Most of the time, they talk to me day and night. I’ve had some fun groups. Wed evening, I had a group of millennials who were going to the bar.

They asked where I was from because they said I didn’t sound like I was from here. They were making fun of how I spoke. I just laughed, especially because I hear that a lot.
I said I’ll have to tone down my accent. They said no; crank it up because it’s hilarious.

They were fun pax and we’re telling me about the cool bars to go to. When they got out, they said thanks for the fun ride, and they tipped.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Most of the time, they talk to me at day and night. I've had some fun groups. Wed evening, I had a group of millennials who were going to the bar.
> 
> They asked where I was from because they said I didn't sound like I was from here. They were making fun of how I spoke. I just laughed, especially because I hear that a lot.
> I said I'll have to tone down my accent. They said no; crank it up because it's hilarious.
> ...


Ive had some of them, but now that its gotten dark early, much less conversation.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


When you ask "How are you today?"

They respond with "Im great, thank you for asking" to cut you off


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


Opposite for me. Once the sun goes down my pax constantly talk to me to make sure I'm not going to harm them. &#128298; Daytime they are usually focusing on work stuff or playing on their phone. Not much day talking.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Opposite for me. Once the sun goes down my pax constantly talk to me to make sure I'm not going to harm them. &#128298; Daytime they are usually focusing on work stuff or playing on their phone. Not much day talking.


I hate those talkity women that are just feeling you out to make sure they dont get abducted or raped

They are so nice and interested, and as soon as you get to their dropoff their are like yeah whatever bye


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

They talk to me..because I'm one. Also because of my East Coast accent. Its different so therefore it's cool and they want to hear more. One girl even asked to record me for her voicemail message.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


When their noses are buried in their phones it's a subliminal message "Please Longhaul My Ass"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


Google: Social Silo

Astoundingly common in millennials and even more so in college students.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Ive had some of them, but now that its gotten dark early, much less conversation.


This was 11pm on Wed. I'm a talkative person, so maybe it makes a difference. But the ones with ear buds in, I don't talk to them until they talk first.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

50/50. It seems like they're more interested in talking to me when it's a group of all dudes or all girls. When they're mixed together it seems like they talk to each other more.



Lissetti said:


> They talk to me..because I'm one. Also because of my East Coast accent. Its different so therefore it's cool and they want to hear more. One girl even asked to record me for her voicemail message.


Not to brag but most of the time they think I'm one of them, maybe slightly older and are surprised when they learn I'm actually an old man&#128514;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Not to brag but most of the time they think I'm one of them, maybe slightly older and are surprised when they learn I'm actually an old man&#128514;


You look like one to me. Hold off on signing up for Medicare :roflmao:


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

I can get a read within two minutes of whether they’re talkers or are just gonna bury their head in their phone and ignore me. Either is fine by me....I’ve had great conversations and I’ve had quiet relaxing rides. This seems to be the case for everyone, not just millennials.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


True statement!

I myself mentioned it to many people and even had this conversation with one of my passengers when he asked what shifts do I prefer. People in the morning seems to be more calm and chatty. And I always come to this conclusion that people in during the day (Early Daytime) have more energy, they had plenty of rest, well most of them at least. And if you are the kind of person who drinks coffee then you are a caffeine addict without a single doubt. So I believe the caffeine cheer them up and give them that excitement of being hyper active, etc...

where as for people at the end of the day, they are drained out. They don't have a lot of energy, or maybe they had a long exhausting day.

So, simply I always assume the person is tired or had a bad day and they don't want to talk, they simply want to get going and reach their desired destinations in peace.

driving for many years now, I developed my kind of way of engaging people to talk or knowing if they want talk or prefer to stay quite. It got much easier to read people along the years and I always try my best to create that comfortable, relaxing atmosphere for every passenger I get. And it's very simple to determine those situations, it's one of the methods that I use and it never let me down, simply when you pick up a passenger: say Hello "how are you"?, confirm passengers name, confirm his destination, and last but not least ask about their day. At that exact moment most of the passengers start talking, and pretty much conversation doesn't end until You drop them off. And if the passenger doesn't want to talk, they simply reply to your question and stay quite. And that's how you would know that passengers doesn't want to talk. And It all comes down on your communication skills. If you're a good communicator and open to talk about any topic but one important remark is ALWAYS Stay positive and professional. Don't take anything personally, even if that person is rude or disrespectful. Keep smiling and stay in a positive mood while knowing that this passenger you're going to drop off, and you will never see him again in your life. Only time you would react if your life is in danger and you're being threatened, then act fast and call the authorities.

and to be honest I enjoy quite rides as much as I enjoy having great conversations with everyone.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think people normally connect more with those in their age range (give or take 5 or 6 years). They get your jokes, your references. I love those rides where for the most part just laughter and great stories. Younger gen x and older millennial are the best tippers. The backstreet boys/ n sync era 😂

A lot of younger millennials/ older gen z are VERY anti social. They always say hi and smile but I can tell they are hoping you dont ask a follow up question lol. Almost as if they have no real ability to conversate.

Older pax are great as well. Most are not shy and use to dealing with humans face to face.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think people normally connect more with those in their age range (give or take 5 or 6 years). They get your jokes, your references. I love those rides where for the most part just laughter and great stories. Younger gen x and older millennial are the best tippers. The backstreet boys/ n sync era &#128514;
> 
> A lot of younger millennials/ older gen z are VERY anti social. They always say hi and smile but I can tell they are hoping you dont ask a follow up question lol. Almost as if they have no real ability to conversate.
> 
> Older pax are great as well. Most are not shy and use to dealing with humans face to face.


Facts!
gen Z for some reason doesn't communicate much. But I wouldn't generalize it, I've met some who were awesome. But one thing for sure they give a bad tip or no tips at all.

I am 29, and my favorite conversations Are with people above 40's. My last best conversation was with a 87 year old lady. Trip lasted 1h23 minutes


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANiME said:


> Facts!
> gen Z for some reason doesn't communicate much. But I wouldn't generalize it, I've some who were awesome. But one thing for sure they give a bad tip or no tips at all.
> 
> I am 29, and my favorite conversations Are with people above 40's. My last best conversation was with a 87 year old lady. Trip lasted 1h23 minutes


Gen Z and Early millennial grew up around social media so I dont blame then for their lack of social skills and eye contact. Some of the sweetest, most accepting age range.

I agree its a lot easier to speak with the older generation that's for sure.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

In my experience, regardless of age of pax or time of day, a single pax is more likely to talk to me than multiple pax. Two or more pax are generally talking to each other. A group of three or four rarely includes me in their conversation.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I transport almost exclusively Gen Z. Millennials are in fact a bit older. Hell, I'm a millennial and I can hold a great conversation with just about anyone. But that's because I grew up with Windows 3.1 and 95. Try sticking that shit in your pocket. But yeah, on the whole they will talk to me. They're usually going to the bar so they will often include me as part of their evening. It's usually the people on their own going across town late at night that don't talk.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

Very true, I think to be honest. It all comes down to background, education, and culture sometimes. The way people are raised can have an impact on someone’s character.
And part of it is what that person is going through at exact moment, day, or in life. Sometimes we miss-judge people. That’s why I don’t like to judge a book by its cover.
Sometimes people go through complicated things in life that we can’t understand and not know, doesn’t mean that person is dressed up well and smiling he is happy.

And best thing to deal with it, is just give an excuse to everyone. forgive and forget and life keeps going!
And simply say To the next rider!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


The quieter the better


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I transport almost exclusively Gen Z. Millennials are in fact a bit older. Hell, I'm a millennial and I can hold a great conversation with just about anyone. But that's because I grew up with Windows 3.1 and 95. Try sticking that shit in your pocket. But yeah, on the whole they will talk to me. They're usually going to the bar so they will often include me as part of their evening. It's usually the people on their own going across town late at night that don't talk.


We are the Xennials. I think when people ***** about the snowflakes it's usually about the younger millennials.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Night time people are usually the most talkative for me. Usually some broster that's high or just high on life or some drunk or really outgoing girl that wants someone to talk to.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a conversation with nearly every passenger (more than 90% of rides probably). Groups are less likely to talk although many include me in their conversation. Often with a pair of two, one will talk with me the entire time while the other remains silent. Busy people (business people, some college students, some commuters) are less likely to talk. College students sometimes incorrectly think of me as their peer which breaks down a barrier to communication.

I see way more variation among individuals than commonality among generations or peer groups.

The only people I have trouble talking to are people who are poor conversationalists, but I’ll still hold up my side of the chat or just tell them stories if it makes the ride more pleasant for both of us.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

In regards, to groups its simple....

Most likely to talk to me: a group of 2 or more males.

Least likely to talk to me: a group of 2 or more females.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I've been searching for one of these on ebay; may have to go for a bus ride armed with a screwdriver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We are the Xennials. I think when people @@@@@ about the snowflakes it's usually about the younger millennials.


When most people say millennials they usually mean 35 and under. Gen Z is lumped in with millennials. Gen X and Xennials are lumped together too. The Greatest generation and the silent generation are also lumped together.

Btw I'm a young Millennial born in '91


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When most people say millennials they usually mean 35 and under. Gen Z is lumped in with millennials. Gen X and Xennials are lumped together too. The Greatest generation and the silent generation are also lumped together.
> 
> Btw I'm a young Millennial born in '91


I'm glad I read this, that's good to know! I remember the first time I heard about Millennial, I googled it and read it briefly. Which explained that Gen Y or also called Gen Z are anyone who was born after 1986 to 2000, I might of had it wrong I'm not 100% what I read.

but I have a question which I am curious about, what do they call the generation that was born after 2000's? Since Gen Z, X, Y are those who were born pretty much before 2000's!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When most people say millennials they usually mean 35 and under. Gen Z is lumped in with millennials. Gen X and Xennials are lumped together too. The Greatest generation and the silent generation are also lumped together.
> 
> Btw I'm a young Millennial born in '91


I've been wondering your age for a while &#128514;. But never thought you were younger then me. Maybe because your so wise &#129496;‍♂.

That's a interesting way to look at it. I guess it depends. I don't think people in their mid 30s such as myself feel like people lump us in with typical millennials even though technically that's what we are.

Is there a Boomer, genx that can weigh in?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANiME said:


> I'm glad I read this, that's food to know! I remember the first time I heard about Millennial, I googled it and read it briefly. Which explained that Gen Y or also called Gen Z are anyone who was born after 1986 to 2000, I might of had it wrong I'm not 100% what I read.
> 
> but I have a question which I am curious about, what do they call the generation that was born after 2000's? Since Gen Z, X, Y are those who were born pretty much before 2000's!


Gen z/iGen extends all the way to 2015.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gen z/iGen extends all the way to 2015.


Oh okay! So Gen Y is the 90's?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember my mom telling me once that the hardest thing that she had to deal with as she aged, was the way that people in general discounted her, in general. She says she became more and more translucent, until she was almost invisible.
Her opinion was ignored, attempts to join in conversations were met with indifference ... she became irrelevant.

She was a nurse. An RN with decades of experience. She was fired from a job once because she stopped an Intern from killing a patient. She said she physically restrained him and got help from another doctor ... and was fired for insubordination. 

I notice it now with me. 
Which is why I spend a lot more time silent - even if I know 'the answer'. 
No point in speaking up: I will just have to witness the eye roll, sigh, and silence.

Figure it out for yourself kid. I had to.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANiME said:


> I'm glad I read this, that's food to know! I remember the first time I heard about Millennial, I googled it and read it briefly. Which explained that Gen Y or also called Gen Z are anyone who was born after 1986 to 2000, I might of had it wrong I'm not 100% what I read.
> 
> but I have a question which I am curious about, what do they call the generation that was born after 2000's? Since Gen Z, X, Y are those who were born pretty much before 2000's!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANiME said:


> Oh okay! So Gen Y is the 90's?


Gen Y/ millennials are 1980-'94.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 383169


Thank you &#128591; this is the best way to explain it. I'm going to save the image so I don't forget lol



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gen Y/ millennials are 1980-'94.


I'm Gen Y then lol was born on 90


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've been wondering your age for a while &#128514;. But never thought you were younger then me. Maybe because your so wise &#129496;‍♂.
> 
> That's a interesting way to look at it. I guess it depends. I don't think people in their mid 30s such as myself feel like people lump us in with typical millennials even though technically that's what we are.
> 
> Is there a Boomer, genx that can weigh in?


Thanks but yes you're a grubby whiny Millennial. Welcome to the party!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


You
Are the ENEMY !

YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY

STANDS IN THE WAY OF

" FREE COLLEGE " !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Now you kids get off my goddamn lawn.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You
> Are the ENEMY !
> 
> YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY
> ...


We have enough administration assistants, thank you. 6 years $80,000 and make $13/hour &#128563;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Gen Alpha ? LMAO... No such thing. Well maybe .0001 %

Personally I do not like to put Labels on people. Not admitting to any, as it invites prejudice.

You are who you are.

If you want to talk, I do. If your quite I'll do the same. If you want to talk about a relationship I can give get advice. Weither the water is drunk is on you.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


Ironic, in my experience they are no more or less talkative than any other demographic


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


Why are you complaining? Who wants to talk to a drunk millennial? They are dumb enough when sober.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

personal one-to-one conversation interaction and social activity has been pretty much devastated by the introduction of ” look at me" websites and apps. 


the internet at a whole has destroyed social communication face-to-face.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mch said:


> 50/50. It seems like they're more interested in talking to me when it's a group of all dudes or all girls. When they're mixed together it seems like they talk to each other more.


I think thats it. the mixed groups of young guys/girls, they are devoting all their energy into projecting their image to the others in their group that they don't know how to incorporate the driver into the convo and keep up their schtick.

Tonight everyone except the two homeless grifters were talkers.

AND I had a young bipolar girl on a 20 minute trip who was talking nonstop about all the lecherous men trying to get into her pants, saying nice things like "you are so beautiful"... the uber driver who *insisted" she sit in the front (heated) seats, harassed her and put his hands between her legs, the men who waited outside her work to talk to her, the driver who waited outside her house for 20 minutes after dropping her off... She said she's anxious and she just doesn't know what to do sometimes... She said, "so I told him I'm only 17 and you think he'd stop, but no.. he kept coming on to me."

She said, "Not you, you are nice and I trust you." Then she said "I'm only 4'9", theres absolutely nothing I could do if a man decided he wanted to have me."

Part of me thought it felt like she was coming on to me, maybe she wanted to be raped, but I wasn't going to touch that one. Definitely one of the most interesting, dangerous, and sexually charged convos I've had. I had another bipolar girl last spring and THAT conversation was also very sexually charged. The first girl actually admitted she was bipolar, this girl tonight was the same.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I think thats it. the mixed groups of young guys/girls, they are devoting all their energy into projecting their image to the others in their group that they don't know how to incorporate the driver into the convo and keep up their schtick.
> 
> Tonight everyone except the two homeless grifters were talkers.
> 
> ...


That's nuts. I've had a couple crazy women pretty much get in my car and immediately start talking about sex.

One of them was crazy stripper who's convo was all over the place. All about sex and drugs (mostly drugs though). But she started by telling me in graphic detail what she did with some random dude to get back at her BF. She wasn't being hostile, I just went along w her and stayed on her good side, we were pals. But I was on edge the whole ride.

She was nuts. She insisted I take her number in case my pax needed cocaine, even though I told her there was no way I was gonna sell blow to people. (I deleted her number in my phone before I pulled away). She bought me a 16oz redbull when we made a stop. Plus a bunch of random candy and chips and shit that I didn't ask for lol. She also tipped me $10.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Sometimes if I suddenly get tired or anxious I'll just ignore their wall of phones and start talking to them. I just invade their silence in those cases. But that is the only time I'll do it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> When their noses are buried in their phones it's a subliminal message "Please Longhaul My Ass"


Sign #1 the super long haul might be in order! Coming out of the AP ME: So do you visit Seattle often? We have lots of business travelers. Oh you haven't been here in thirty years? Things sure have changed. But the buried in phone thing get a long haul every time.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doggerel said:


> Sometimes if I suddenly get tired or anxious I'll just ignore their wall of phones and start talking to them. I just invade their silence in those cases. But that is the only time I'll do it.


You're more then welcomed to. I think most people fall into:

- socially awkward, just get on my phone right away and start tapping ❤&#129315;&#128077;&#127995; With occasional &#128558;
- have a million emails to get to

but if someone starts speaking to me, naturally I'll converse back.

But mostly I like listening to pple talk irl.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> They respond with "Im great, thank you for asking" to cut you off


Please enlighten me.

How does that response cut off a conversation?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Most of the time, they talk to me day and night. I've had some fun groups. Wed evening, I had a group of millennials who were going to the bar.
> 
> They asked where I was from because they said I didn't sound like I was from here. They were making fun of how I spoke. I just laughed, especially because I hear that a lot.
> I said I'll have to tone down my accent. They said no; crank it up because it's hilarious.
> ...





Mkang14 said:


> Gen Z and Early millennial grew up around social media so I dont blame then for their lack of social skills and eye contact. Some of the sweetest, most accepting age range.
> 
> I agree its a lot easier to speak with the older generation that's for sure.


You have to say the magic password to get them to speak, Blunt, Xanax, and addies, they become Chatty Cathy.



sellkatsell44 said:


> You're more then welcomed to. I think most people fall into:
> 
> - socially awkward, just get on my phone right away and start tapping ❤&#129315;&#128077;&#127995; With occasional &#128558;
> - have a million emails to get to
> ...


Please don talk to pax's, they have enough issues of their own. &#128541;&#129323;&#128541;


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


Why do you care if people talk or not? Just do your job and drive instead of observing your pax!


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Please enlighten me.
> 
> How does that response cut off a conversation?


When someone says thanks for asking, and does not ask you how you are doing, it generally means they dont want to keep talking


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> When someone says thanks for asking, and does not ask you how you are doing, it generally means they dont want to keep talking


Your experience is certainly different from mine.

We're in a service business. They appreciate being asked.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Your experience is certainly different from mine.
> 
> We're in a service business. They appreciate being asked.


When they say "Im fine, thank you for asking" and dont ask you how you are doing......what do you say next?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> When they say "Im fine, thank you for asking" and dont ask you how you are doing......what do you say next?


Whatever you feel like.

If I'm picking up a business person downtown, I ask them where they're from.

If I'm picking up someone from a nightclub in the evening, I ask them if they like the place.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> When they say "Im fine, thank you for asking" and dont ask you how you are doing......what do you say next?


Some ideas:

"Have you had any funny or bad Uber experiences lately?"
"How long have you lived in [city name]?"
"How is [commercial place I picked you up from]?"
"What's the deal with Uber drivers who are weird about having people in the front seat?"
"Ask me about my cult."

If you never run out of things to say, the only reason to have a quiet car is when someone needs it.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Some ideas:
> 
> "Have you had any funny or bad Uber experiences lately?"
> "How long have you lived in [city name]?"
> ...


Why would I want to do that?

Im not a circus monkey or entertainer


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> Plus a bunch of random candy and chips and shit that I didn't ask for lol.


The following article contains the following and will take you this long to read:










I swear I read these stories you people tell and it's like we have the exact same passengers. The whole deal with girls buying you a bunch of random candy and crap from the gas station happens. Druggie girls, stripper girls, whatever girls are always doing this. A while back one bought me a ballpark sized nachos and these nachos were not set up so that you could dip each chip individually into a vat of cheese. No. These nachos had the cheese and jalapeños already strewn across the top in a big mess. You see these girls know nothing about grace or care.

So I get a phone call from inside the 7-Eleven and the passenger wants me to come inside and pay but hurriedly tells me that she will reimburse me via Venmo immediately. I agree and am not all that bothered because the passenger had a dog with them named Fin whom was very sweet and we had been playing while the pup's owner was inside the store murdering poor helpless ballpark sized nachos. The pax also had about twenty dollars worth of other crap that I paid for in addition to the nachos and as promised the pax paid me via Venmo the moment we arrived back at the car and threw in a sizable tip.

It's funny how in @mch's story he also received a cash tip. It's a weird thing but you learn how to tell early on if a tip is in it for you or not. Typically if these hoes are heavily invested in the game a tip is an order but not always. You've got to be super accommodating and chivalrous and polite and have the time and energy to involve yourself in about an hour long adventure once you total up all the stops and fiddly fartin around that you are asked to do with this bunch.

Thank you for reading. Now that we've worked through that I have the answers to the the following three questions.

In my heart of hearts do I enjoy associating myself with people that the rest of the world considers dangerous? Yes
Do I get a rush from not knowing what is next? Yes
Do I pride myself on being able to effectively communicate with anyone and make tough situations work out nicely? Yes


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Why would I want to do that?
> 
> Im not a circus monkey or entertainer


Whoa! I am not either. I am friendly to people naturally and indulging people's interest in connection and communication makes the job easier. If you think getting past small talk is being an "entertainer" I don't know what to tell you.

People who break down social barriers do better in service jobs. You can be one of those people or you can get by fine without doing so.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


Get ready bro as time goes on there will be more and more of this the world has changed get with it or get off the pot


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Some ideas:
> 
> "Have you had any funny or bad Uber experiences lately?"
> "How long have you lived in [city name]?"
> ...


Everyone thinks they are doing this gig better than everyone else!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 383169


Labels-ugh. Who comes up w/this crap?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Labels-ugh.


Yeah true lol. But I would like to hope humans are smart enough not to use it as a chart of truth when dealing other humans.

I see it similar to horoscope. It's a fun thing to talk about but not making life decisions based on being a Leo &#128514;.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Everyone thinks they are doing this gig better than everyone else!


There have to be better rideshare drivers than me. I post advice if I have it.

Is this about the front seat thing? I always mention how I find sitting in the front seat awkward as a passenger since I grew up in NYC and took taxis. It is a conversation starter. Some people want to hear and tell stories about Uber/Lyft and this gives them the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Labels-ugh. Who comes up w/this crap?


Isn't it funny how some of the labels are good like "The Greatest Generation" yet some are bad like "The Lost Generation"


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Whoa! I am not either. I am friendly to people naturally and indulging people's interest in connection and communication makes the job easier. If you think getting past small talk is being an "entertainer" I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> People who break down social barriers do better in service jobs. You can be one of those people or you can get by fine without doing so.


I hate PAX


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You have to say the magic password to get them to speak, Blunt, Xanax, and addies, they become Chatty Cathy.


I think you just need to be friendly and have a good attitude. Around 2:15am this morning, I picked up 3 pax from the bar, 2 girls and a guy They talked to me. My other pax also talked to me, even the drunk girl who I picked up with her boyfriend.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I hate PAX


And I'll bet pax hate you


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I hate PAX


Well then you know what you have to do. Hide your hate and get on with the job.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Well then you know what you have to do. Hide your hate and get on with the job.


He has a 5 star rating lol

Pretty sure he doesn't hate them that much


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I think you just need to be friendly and have a good attitude. Around 2:15am this morning, I picked up 3 pax from the bar, 2 girls and a guy They talked to me. My other pax also talked to me, even the drunk girl who I picked up with her boyfriend.


The girls were talking to you because the guys were too limp after drinking. They had to voice their frustrations to someone &#128541;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> He has a 5 star rating lol Pretty sure he doesn't hate them that much


Are we talking like 5.00 stars? If so then I stand corrected in my orthopedic shoes and will bend over for @G.S.M.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Are we talking like 5.00 stars? If so then I stand corrected in my orthopedic shoes and will bend over for @G.S.M.


Yes remember it was in your thread yesterday lol. He posted a snap shot!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes remember it was in your thread yesterday lol. He posted a snap shot!


Hang on a second let me look for that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hang on a second let me look for that.


I feel like a complete stalker right now &#128541;....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/am-i-doing-good.364824/#post-5619843


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel like a complete stalker right now &#128541;....
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/am-i-doing-good.364824/#post-5619843


Cool thank you. You're not a stalker. Yea I remember this guy and he's a cool badass with over 10k net lifetime trips across both platforms. However his Uber rating was not provided in the thread. Only the Lyft rating which was a 5.00 but duh Lyft is five times easier than Uber (100 rating average instead of 500 rating average). So that means nothing to me. I'm going to put this dude's Uber rating at 4.94. And yea I take back what I said about pax hating him but still he needs to understand that the pax is our boss and should not be spoken of rudely.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@Ian Richard Markham did you drive wed night? How'd you do?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OldBay said:


> ...They will get into your car, make a perfunctory introduction, then bury themselves in their phones, occasionally talking to each other... These are the most draining trips.


Don't let that bother you, it is not personal. The phenomena is universal. I pay close attention to folks who bury their attention in their phones because it is such a glaring landmark of how much society has changed. Given an accommodating environment people are not as much the social animals we think we are. There is an old Star Trek TNG episode titled "The Game" where an addictive game is shared with the crew that causes each crew member to get lost in playing the game and forget the world around them. The writers were quite prescient.

The smartphone syndrome seems to be the updated 60's mantra of 'Turn on, tune in, drop out'.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I swear I read these stories you people tell and it's like we have the exact same passengers.


That's because we are all living the same lives. Read "Growth of the Soil" for a great example of that assertion.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Isn't it funny how some of the labels are good like "The Greatest Generation" yet some are bad like "The Lost Generation"


If you read the Book "Generations" by Neil Howe you learn that there is a 4 cycle generational phenomena that has repeated thorough out human history. Fascinating read. We keep repeating the same behavior patterns over and over. That's why as irritating as I find snowflakes to be, they kinda can't help themselves.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That's why as irritating as I find snowflakes to be, *they kinda can't help themselves.*


And that's when I find them to be funny.

#firstworldproblems anyone?

I mean still annoying ❄❄. But then I find their inability to stray from their usual response/games funny.

But it gets old quick. Then I just do the usual &#128694;&#127995;‍♀&#127939;&#127995;‍♀&#127939;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> Why would I want to do that?
> 
> Im not a circus monkey or entertainer


Then you will have a much harder time getting laid.

And never forget, Girls just want to have fun.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> @Ian Richard Markham did you drive wed night? How'd you do?


I drove but I don't have anything to brag about because I'm on Lyft only right now and it's boring slow and easy. I'm not serious at all right now however I'm getting turnt come January 19th 2020 (my birthday). That's when I re-activate Uber and start throwing up the monster shifts again.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I drove but I don't have anything to brag about because I'm on Lyft only right now and it's boring slow and easy. I'm not serious at all right now however I'm getting turnt come January 19th 2020 (my birthday). That's when I re-activate Uber and start throwing up the monster shifts again.


I did ok Wed night but a huge mistake early on kept me from doing great. I haven't driven much since as I've been battling a sinus infection.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And that's when I find them to be funny.
> 
> #firstworldproblems anyone?
> 
> ...


Wait you drive? I thought you were only a rider.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

New2This said:


> Wait you drive? I thought you were only a rider.


Snowflakes aren't limited to just riders &#129303;&#128530;&#128530;

edit, in case it's not clear to everyone, I've worked in CS for the eight (almost decade) years and have encountered a lot of snowflakes and the best way I've known to handle them is just to walk away (emoji). I've actually done so to a few customers that were out of line/demanding.

&#128694;&#127995;‍♀&#127939;&#127995;‍♀&#127939;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 383587


Is that a doobie?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Is that a doobie?


Yep.... Honey Badger saying, "Chiiillll Ma Nizzle....its still the holiday weekend....fo shizzle...."
:cools:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yep.... Honey Badger saying, "Chiiillll Ma Nizzle....its still the holiday weekend....fo shizzle...."
> :cools:
> 
> View attachment 383589


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> I did ok Wed night but a huge mistake early on kept me from doing great. I haven't driven much since as I've been battling a sinus infection.


Ah man I hope you get to feeling better. Go to the store and buy something over the counter with pseudoephedrine in it. It is over the counter but not kept in the aisles. You must ask the pharmacist or pharmacist tech for it because it's kept away from the smurfs. But I digress, you should always have Zithromax™️ (z-pack) on hand this time of year. Better yet a bottle of quantity 30 600mg Augmentin because that can knock out strep throat which is asking a little too much of the Zithromax™️.

There's only about a two day period when a sick person is contagious and it is right when they first get sick. Like the first two days they are sick. So don't freak out anytime a sick person gets into your car just ask them how long they've been sick and if they say "I just started feeling like this" then cancel and bolt.

Lastly take six of the pseudoephedrine I mentioned earlier. Since you've doused yourself in gasoline before and flown directly into the middle of the flame &#128293; I know you can handle it.

PS What was the bad decision you mentioned that you made early on in your shift?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ah man I hope you get to feeling better. Go to the store and buy something over the counter with pseudoephedrine in it. It is over the counter but not kept in the aisles. You must ask the pharmacist or pharmacist tech for it because it's kept away from the smurfs. But I digress, you should always have Zithromax™️ (z-pack) on hand this time of year. Better yet a bottle of quantity 30 600mg Augmentin because that can knock out strep throat which is asking a little too much of the Zithromax™️.
> 
> There's only about a two day period when a sick person is contagious and it is right when they first get sick. Like the first two days they are sick. So don't freak out anytime a sick person gets into your car just ask them how long they've been sick and if they say "I just started feeling like this" then cancel and bolt.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yea I'm good. Sick people don't scare me. I work in an office at my day job so there's always sick people around.

I agree w having a z pack handy. I usually do and start taking it at the first hint of being sick. Of corse this year I'm unprepared.

I started out where I preferred to drive (downtown) rather than where I knew the $$$ was gonna be (the burbs). It was a dumb move and I knew better. I salvaged the night so it's all good. Just coulda been better.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Don't let that bother you, it is not personal. The phenomena is universal. I pay close attention to folks who bury their attention in their phones because it is such a glaring landmark of how much society has changed. Given an accommodating environment people are not as much the social animals we think we are. There is an old Star Trek TNG episode titled "The Game" where an addictive game is shared with the crew that causes each crew member to get lost in playing the game and forget the world around them. The writers were quite prescient.
> 
> The smartphone syndrome seems to be the updated 60's mantra of 'Turn on, tune in, drop out'.
> 
> ...


I don't think the old rules apply. Just like Moore's law no longer holds true.

The millenials and genZ are a result of social media /interconnectedness, and that overwhelms generational and parental factors.

I believe that until there is a major technology/spiritual/policy change that alters how people use the internet, or a world shifting event like famine or nuclear war, every generation from here on out is the "/null" generation. The primary characteristics of millenials (narcissim, etc) are here to stay for all foreseeable generations.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


I avoid this business like the plague but realize that isn't an option for some of y'all. Some of them are super transactional, no doubt. It's hard to hit it off with 4-6 sometimes loud people going 3 blocks but some drivers do! I, however, am not one of them and view the whole kit and kaboodle as a waste of my time. Would rather not turn my car on for these "working for free" type trips because that's what they really are, at least in our market



OldBay said:


> I don't think the old rules apply. Just like Moore's law no longer holds true.
> 
> The millenials and genZ are a result of social media /interconnectedness, and that overwhelms generational and parental factors.
> 
> I believe that until there is a major technology/spiritual/policy change that alters how people use the internet, or a world shifting event like famine or nuclear war, every generation from here on out is the "/null" generation. The primary characteristics of millenials (narcissim, etc) are here to stay for all foreseeable generations.


We also need WWIII or something awful to bring the Leftist Totalitarians (Prager) and conservatives together. As is, 'murcans no longer share common values. Doesn't take a degree in rocket science from MIT to see that THIS IS NOT GOOD


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mch said:


> I did ok Wed night but a huge mistake early on kept me from doing great. I haven't driven much since as I've been battling a sinus infection.


Do you have sinus - ITIS?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> the passenger wants me to come inside and pay but hurriedly tells me that she will reimburse me via Venmo immediately


This is generally a really bad idea.

There's a real possibility that the charge on Venmo can get reversed later.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> This is generally a really bad idea. There's a real possibility that the charge on Venmo can get reversed later.


This is true


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

The chattier passengers I get tend to be the ones that downrate, has anyone else had this happen?

I would never say anything offensive or rude, and always try to agree with the riders as much as possible in their conversation. But with millennials you sometimes can’t win, if there’s anything remotely that they don’t like to hear, you’ll get downrated.

I’m still a 4.94 but when I get a 4* rating or under, it almost always comes from a millennial who’s engaged me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> The chattier passengers I get tend to be the ones that downrate, has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> I would never say anything offensive or rude, and always try to agree with the riders as much as possible in their conversation. But with millennials you sometimes can't win, if there's anything remotely that they don't like to hear, you'll get downrated.
> 
> I'm still a 4.94 but when I get a 4* rating or under, it almost always comes from a millennial who's engaged me.


Weird! I talk to most of my passengers and only one out of my dozen or so who downrated was chatty (friendly but kind of annoying well-to-do late-30s woman who wanted to convince me that I should have an iPad in the back seat for passengers).

Markets differ a lot. Most of my sub-5s were silent rides (800+ rides where roughly 2/3 rate at all, and most converse).


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Weird! I talk to most of my passengers and only one out of my dozen or so who downrated was chatty (friendly but well-to-do late-30s woman who wanted to convince me that I should have an iPad in the back seat for passengers).
> 
> Markets differ a lot. Most of my sub-5s were silent rides (800+ rides where roughly 2/3 rate at all, and most converse).


interesting because I rarely start a conversation, I usually let PAX do that. I'm always open to chatting if they want. If I do start conversation, it's usually something like "was it busy out tonight?"

The most likely conversations I get downrated on are about "driving with Uber". I never complain about the job, and when they ask for facts, I give it to them straight. I'm going to have to start lying about the truth if I want to avoid downrates.

I am in Toronto, Canada. most of my passengers are people going to and from restaurants and bars downtown.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> interesting because I rarely start a conversation, I usually let PAX do that. I'm always open to chatting if they want. If I do start conversation, it's usually something like "was it busy out tonight?"
> 
> The most likely conversations I get downrated on are about "driving with Uber". I never complain about the job, and when they ask for facts, I give it to them straight. I'm going to have to start lying about the truth if I want to avoid downrates.
> 
> I am in Toronto, Canada. most of my passengers are people going to and from restaurants and bars downtown.


Colorado Springs. Friendly market, lots of tourists and commuters. Night life isn't huge here but it is decent business on some nights.

Denver. Probably a lot like Toronto in some ways but friendlier for rideshare than most cities. Heavy traffic for the city size.

I tell people the sad truth about the economics if they ask but I keep in a good mood or don't drive. West coast US and mountains appear to be very talkative rideshare markets.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> When they say "Im fine, thank you for asking" and dont ask you how you are doing......what do you say next?


Any of thirty different things depending on the situation. Amazing sunset tonight. Traffic is really bad today, Raining hard out there tonight. You travel to Seattle often? How long are you in town for? Heading home?

The options are so varied I could go on for years. Some times you do get a quiet vibe, and rarely I get a client ask for quiet.


----------



## LoriDrives (Dec 1, 2019)

I get a mixture of both. I try to get a feel for whether they want me to participate in their conversation or not. If they ask me a question, I’ll chat. If they are just talking amongst themselves, I’ll stay quiet. I think the chattiest ones I picked up were the ones going to EDC. I loved all of them. They were all really happy as long as I had house music playing.


----------



## DerrickD (Oct 11, 2019)

Actually, I prefer it when people don't talk so much to me about the tiniest detail of their day


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lost me at Millennials.... 

Damn weirdos.... Text everything when they are 2 mins away.... Pick up the damn phone and call them wtf lazy asses....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> The chattier passengers I get tend to be the ones that downrate, has anyone else had this happen?


Actually no. For me, the chatter they are, the more likely to tip.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Now a days, they all look and sound the same.
Last month, twice I called out the wrong name at the end of the ride.
Thank you Emily, but Emily was Susan and Susan was Brittany. I don’t pay attention to what pax is saying or doing. Completely neglecting the pax
I have no idea who I am picking up, where I am picking up and the drop off location.
That is all done automatically 👍it is autonomous 😁
I do talk to the pax , but it is all rehearsed fast automatic responses.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Millennial groups tend to ignore me, although sometimes whoever's is sitting up front will go full "I deserve to know your life story, financial situation, and how driving for Uber fits into it all", but people of all age groups feel entitled to this information.

Sometimes I demand that they talk especially about things like: What airport terminal to drive them to; which resort entrance to drive them to.

Other times I will initiate conversation and have them "connect" with me on LinkedIn so it looks like I have a much larger professional network than I otherwise would organically.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


I get these ALL the time! I love it when they like to chat but I don't mind the screen time either. I will ask questions about what service they are talking about and ask what the draw is. This weekend I learned about Vendmo. Never knew such a thing existed and it sounds really unsafe.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


I enjoy no conversation from mindless dweebs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Last month, twice I called out the wrong name at the end of the ride


Why even do that? Just say thanks, I hope you thought it was good.

Even when you're in bed with someone, why use their name? It'll just sound contrived.

One of the nice things about being in Texas is that you can call everyone "Honey."


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

I love it when people don’t talk to me. I wish none of them talked.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

OldBay said:


> During the day it seems that people are more chatty.
> Older people tend to be more chatty.
> People by themselves tend to be more chatty.
> 
> ...


They hate me. I hate them. They are me. I am them!


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

Nobody talks to me. I had one guy say "Not having a good day?" I said "i'm having a grreat day"
He said "ooh" "Well you look angry"........ I replied "That's just the way I look"
He said "Well cheer up!"


----------

